
One Man’s Junk Is Another Man’s Museum – Museum of Everyday Life - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/03/12/arts/design/museum-of-every-day-life-vermont.html
======
flitzofolov
Cool initiative, great artifacts and curation. Why the gendered title? NYT
needs to get with it - _especially_ when the artist, the "chief operating
philosopher", happens to be female.

